# Applewood Smoked Maple Bacon (illustrated)



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Last week I went to Costco and found they had pork belly. I dug thru them all and found the biggest, thickest one.







When I got it home I cut the belly in half, knew then I'd picked a winner.






Made a mix of 18grams Cure#1, 4.6 ounces canning salt, two ounces maple sugar, 1 cup pure 100% maple syrup. Stirred the mixture up to make a nice goo and applied a even amount to each half belly, rubbing it in all over, making sure to use it all, then double bagged the bellys in 2 gallon Ziplocs for a week in the fridge.






I took the bellys out twice a day to massage and rotate them, after a week it was time for a warm water rinse and get fitted on some hooks






I had my Pro 100 pre-heated to 100º with vents wide open, let them dry hanging for 2&1/2 hours. Added a pan of applewood chips and raise the smoker temp to 110º for the next five hours vents closed down to 1/3 open, then added another fresh pan and raised the temp to 135º for another five hours.






After smoking for another five hours I took out the chip pan, closed the vents, and raised the temp on the Pro 100 to 170º. I had the alarm set on my TP-20 for 135º, poured a glass of Evan and fell asleep in front of the TV until the alarm went off, it had been a darned long day. After a couple hours on the kitchen counter I tossed the bellys in the fridge and called it a day. Up early this morning to set up the slicer and get to work, there's a lot to do today.






This had the look of the best bacon of my smoking career, test fry verified that, ate it and forgot to take a pic.










Got everything vac-sealed and in the freezer






With one project wrapped up there's a slight break for Bob's vet appointment to get a couple vaccinations, we're all set for some sausage making after that.







More to come soon, thanks for looking. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 4, 2020)

Way to go Ray....waiting 

Did you get that full hookup site at Alamo?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

Fine looking Bacon!!
Nice Job, Ray!
Like.
Want to have some fun, do what I did with Mrs Bear:
I had a package with instructions like you have there.
So after I fried some Bacon I sat down right away.
She said, "What are you doing---Are you tired".
I said, "I'm following the instructions----I took it to 145°, with a meat thermometer, and now I'm  taking the 3 minute rest!!"

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

Well that ought to keep you in bacon for a week or two!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 4, 2020)

Bacon looks awesome Ray! Nice job! Should give you a few 3 am breakfasts! Nice belly there too the last few times I have bought them they are hard to find thick like that.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks great! You got some nice color on that. Was a good slab you picked out

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

Man that looks great! Nice thick slab you got! I'll be waiting to see about the sausage as well!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2020)

Wow awesome looking bacon sure would go good for some BLT's or with eggs.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Way to go Ray....waiting  Did you get that full hookup site at Alamo?



Nope, we decided to check out some spring training next week instead John. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Fine looking Bacon!! Nice Job, Ray! Like. Want to have some fun, do what I did with Mrs Bear: I had a package with instructions like you have there. So after I fried some Bacon I sat down right away. She said, "What are you doing---Are you tired". I said, "I'm following the instructions----I took it to 145°, with a meat thermometer, and now I'm  taking the 3 minute rest!!" Bear



I seem to need about a fifteen minute rest, and a lot more often! Nope, we decided to check out some spring training next week instead John. Thanks for the like Bear, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Well that ought to keep you in bacon for a week or two! Al



I'm hoping for a little longer than that Al, we're stocking up and becoming shut-ins trying to avoid the coronavirus! Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Bacon looks awesome Ray! Nice job! Should give you a few 3 am breakfasts! Nice belly there too the last few times I have bought them they are hard to find thick like that.




I dug thru a ton of them John, everything weighed 10-11 pounds, and then I found this one. It's the best bacon made in over 15 years. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great! You got some nice color on that. Was a good slab you picked out Ryan




Even a blind dog finds a bone every now and then!  Thanks for the like Ryan, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Man that looks great! Nice thick slab you got! I'll be waiting to see about the sausage as well!



Yeah, I never knew my local Costco had pork belly Travis, this was a heck of a lot better than the Mexican market I got my last one from!  Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wo awesome looking bacon sure would go good for some BLT's or with eggs. Warren



It'd go well with a burger or a BELT (bacon, egg, lettuce, and tomato), one of my favorite sannys.  Thanks for the like Warren, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Dirty Nails
 , 
P
 PSU Joe
, thank you for the likes, they are greatly appreciated! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2020)

sawhorseray Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 4, 2020)

Awesome looking bacon how did the maple flavor come out I've tried a few times with differing methods but have yet to get the maple flavor I'm looking for


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks great Ray . Nice work .


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 4, 2020)

Well... Now this is one awesome looking bacon! Just beautiful color and it looks very tasty. Nice slicing too. BIG LIKE!


----------



## xray (Mar 4, 2020)

That’s some awesome looking bacon Ray!! Looking forward to seeing some of it for breakfast!

Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Awesome looking bacon how did the maple flavor come out I've tried a few times with differing methods but have yet to get the maple flavor I'm looking for



Thanks PW! I've never achieved the maple flavor I'm looking for and this batch was no different. There's a hint of maple, but not the rich maple flavor I'd like to get. I've always used this cure and in the past have tried adding some Mapleline to it after a couple of days in the fridge, made no difference. I think in the future I might try ordering a maple bacon cure from PS Seasonings or The Sausage Maker to see what kind of difference that'd make. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great Ray . Nice work .



Thanks Rich! Between carrying all my gear from the garage  to the kitchen and prepping for the sausage making it's getting to be a little too much like work, my back doesn't like it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Well... Now this is one awesome looking bacon! Just beautiful color and it looks very tasty. Nice slicing too. BIG LIKE!



Thank you Push, I had a great feeling about this the minute I got home and sliced the belly in half. I love my meat slicer, let's me carve the bacon nice and thick, the way I like it. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

xray said:


> That’s some awesome looking bacon Ray!! Looking forward to seeing some of it for breakfast! Like!




You won't have to wait long Xray, I only sampled a couple of slices this morning. I always like to see how it tastes  with eggs for brekky, my staple. I love French toast and bacon  for breakfast but I want to get a better read on the maple flavor of this batch without it swimming in syrup. Thank you for the like, it's greatly appreciated. RAY


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 4, 2020)

That is some beautiful bacon Ray.  Incredible color.
Like.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for the Like 

 kruizer
 , much appreciated! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> That is some beautiful bacon Ray.  Incredible color. Like.



Thanks SmokinEdge, I am very happy with the appearance and flavor , best I've ever made in over 15 years of rolling my own. Thank you for the Like, it's much appreciated. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks PW! I've never achieved the maple flavor I'm looking for and this batch was no different. There's a hint of maple, but not the rich maple flavor I'd like to get. I've always used this cure and in the past have tried adding some Mapleline to it after a couple of days in the fridge, made no difference. I think in the future I might try ordering a maple bacon cure from PS Seasonings or The Sausage Maker to see what kind of difference that'd make. RAY




I tried every way I could think of, with real maple syrup, Maple Sugar, and a couple other things,---Before, During & after curing. Never got good Maple Flavor.
Check with Disco---He says he manage to get Maple flavor, but I quit trying by that time.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I think in the future I might try ordering a maple bacon cure from PS Seasonings or The Sausage Maker to see what kind of difference that'd make. RAY


I bought some of the maple breakfast sausage seasoning from sausage maker . Smells like maple in the jar , that's as far as it went .  The bacon cure may be different result but I doubt it .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I bought some of the maple breakfast sausage seasoning from sausage maker . Smells like maple in the jar , that's as far as it went .  The bacon cure may be different result but I doubt it .



Thanks Rich, I'll cross them off the list and maybe give PS Seasonings a shot, they work on my sausage. I've found the best and only way to get the maple flavor I'm looking for in bacon is to have French toast or a waffle with lots or syrup in the plate! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Rich, I'll cross them off the list and maybe give PS Seasonings a shot, they work on my sausage. I've found the best and only way to get the maple flavor I'm looking for in bacon is to have *French toast or a waffle with lots or syrup in the plate! *RAY




LOL---That works with Sausage too!

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 5, 2020)

Very nice haul of bacon Ray. Was the last pack on the VacumnSealer Bob's treats bag ?

Love your sausage making setup.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 6, 2020)

No Jabiru, Bob doesn't get much bacon, steak fat yes, but bacon takes work. I trim the bacon after it's smoked so it will fit into my vac-seal bags. I take the trimmings and chop them up and save then to fry up for a pizza topping or to put into a pot of beans. RAY


----------



## Jimmy Loos (Jan 11, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Last week I went to Costco and found they had pork belly. I dug thru them all and found the biggest, thickest one.
> View attachment 434731
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful bellies!!!


----------

